# Razor/Gotti/Gaff



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

Lookin @ another Pup...Has anyone heard of "Stetson's Dukes of Hazzard or Stetson's Georgia Peach" ? On my other 2 pups i was able to Google and get info, But im not finding Anything on the Sire & Dam.


----------



## cEElint (Oct 6, 2009)

found these under Georgia Peach.. nothing under the sire..

Searching the Pedigree Database - Bully Breed Resource


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

TY for checkin around... I'm not Sure how these things work, im only a Pet Owner, So IDK if Because those Dogs have The Words Gorgia and Peach in them if it's the same Line as " STETSON's georgia peach" or if someone Just Named the Dogs after OTHER famous Bloodlines as I see so Many BYB do... Guess my visit with the Sire & Dam will tell me more as far as Temperment/Health, atleast of the Obvious anyway.


----------



## Patch-O-Pits (Jan 12, 2008)

There are many dogs who can have similar names. It doesn't make them related at all. Gaff can be an APBT, but also an AMSTAFF line, RE started out as APBT, then added AMSTAFF, then to Ambully so it depends on what's in the pedigree. Gotti is an Ambully line. Not all dogs are in online data bases. The owners or other party would have to put them up. Their is no one site where all dogs or pedigrees are listed. The breeder should be able to guide you. If they can't I would not get a pup from them.


----------



## Pitbull Palace (Feb 5, 2011)

TY..yeah she is saposedly a Classic like my other 2...Waitin to go see them...thx for your help.


----------

